# this is art, i promise



## shy ♡

i'm just gonna dump some of my fav recent stuff because i can!






faerie dragon from dnd






my spotted yeen boi pyxis






redraw of a rly old pic






flareon/spiritomb fusion






murkrow pixel

that's enough for now i think <.< u can get me to post more by offering validation, i thrive off validation !!!!


----------



## Novae

have a validation

also that flareon/spiritomb thing is scaring me


----------



## shy ♡

thamk you for validating!!! this will be stored for one (1) art sometime soon

and i'm glad the spoopy comes across well >:3c


----------



## sanderidge

WHOA THIS IS DEFINITELY AN ART 

faerie dragon friend... im lov


----------



## Cynder

They're all definitely excellent, but the murkrow pixel art is my favourite (the dragon, too. they're all so good)


----------



## shy ♡

ahh thank you!!! this is enough validation for more art >:3c 






mega banette!!!


----------



## georgebray

shy ♡;670656 said:
			
		

> i'm just gonna dump some of my fav recent stuff because i can!
> 
> 
> faerie dragon from dnd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's enough for now i think <.< u can get me to post more by offering validation, i thrive off validation !!!!


I really like this dragon. Especially these colors. They look fantastic.


----------



## EthioBromide

Well, you definitely kept your promise


----------

